# My first kidding wait... Peanut's thread



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been holding off posting so the time doesn't drag on forever waiting for Peanut to kid. She is a first freshener and due July 10th. I took her to a friends when she was in "season" :0) so I know she was bred exactly on Feb 15th. I'm starting to get nervous and hope all goes well. I do have one question. I see many people shave the does back end. Why is that? Do I need to do that? Here are some pics of my sweet girl.




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's a pretty girl! . People shave their back ends to keep everything cleaner, long fur gets matted with blood and afterbirth material. The udder is also shaved to keep clean and so the kids can find the teats easier. All in all, the doe stays clean and comfy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

She's adorable, and what curious eyes!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> She's adorable, and what curious eyes!


Thank you. She is a super sweetie. Loves to be right up on you.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thank you! I read birthing threads all the time on here so I hope I'll be ready.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> She's a pretty girl! . People shave their back ends to keep everything cleaner, long fur gets matted with blood and afterbirth material. The udder is also shaved to keep clean and so the kids can find the teats easier. All in all, the doe stays clean and comfy


Thank you canyontrail. I guess that's the next thing we need to do to get ready. To me she seems so big having 4 weeks left to go. I can't wait to see how many babies. And if it will be boys or girls.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My guess is she'll have triplets, two boys and a girl. We'll see how right I am(NOT!) In about 4 weeks  .


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Do I need to pen her separately? And if so, how long before? Shaved both goats yesterday to help cool them off.


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My girl jasmine is a FF and she is due the same day. She was bred feb. 14th or 15th. So excited this will be my 2nd kidding experience. Good luck to you.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

billiejw89 said:


> My girl jasmine is a FF and she is due the same day. She was bred feb. 14th or 15th. So excited this will be my 2nd kidding experience. Good luck to you.


Thank you billiejw. I'm do excited I can hardly stand it. Do I need to separate my doe or not really since I only have 3?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If the other does are respectful of her space and friendly, they should be fine together. But if they harass her or invade her space (ie stress her out), I'd move her to a private pen for kidding. This will also make it easier for her to bond with the kids, and accept them.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I started with 2 does. Both pregnant. Isis kidded in April. I kept them together, they did just fine. I do have a temporary holding place I have ready for Jasmine though. I just want to make sure everything goes ok.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Other than getting big as a house, I don't see anything that makes me think she is having babies in a few weeks. She certainly isn't very fast getting around but she really seems good. I was hoping for some goop or stringy plug..... Maybe I read too many kidding posts. LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Last week and then this week. She definitely adding to her size.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

The closer it get the more nervous I get. I think I'll be having a harder time than her. I can not wait to see my first goat babies born. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Being a FF with an udder that size now with just about 2 weeks to go, I'm betting you see triplets or quads 

I pen my girls separate when they are in labor, they seem to like the quiet and able to relax when they aren't contracting. My girls are normally delivering in late winter so the smaller space of a stall with their babies helps them bond and to cuddle.
Because Peanut is a FF, I would separate her with her, this way as she delivers she has only tending them on her mind and she can't run away from a noisy new baby


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh Liz really? She has had quite the udder for the last 3 weeks. I didn't relate it to the number of kids. Oohhhh I'm more nervous now. If she has more than 3 would I need to hold off milking for a while? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

pictures from 2 mornings ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Wow shes bigger than jasmine. I will post a pic of her on my thred later. She must have quite a few in there!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

billiejw89 said:


> Wow shes bigger than jasmine. I will post a pic of her on my thred later. She must have quite a few in there!


I was comparing pics this morning of her and Jas. LOL. Two guesses above for triplets or maybe quads. It makes my belly flip flop.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

We have four nannies that might possibly be bred. They were in with a buck prior to us getting them. I'm going to have ultrasounds done next month and I am praying for singles. LOL if she has triplets or quads good luck! That would be so neat to see but with me a first timer at this I just want to see singles.

Good luck peanut!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think twins are the best  . It's easier on ffs because they're smaller than singles, and there are two teats which is great for two kids! Plus then baby has a sibling to experience life with, and its so fun watching them play and sleep together  .

Triplets I'm NOT find of (especially with ffs) because one kid always seems to be left out at feeding time. Then you either have to bottle feed, or hold the mom and push the other kids back so he gets a meal. My doe had bruised teats from her three bucks fighting over a feeding spot, those teeth are sharp!

And any more than three?....I won't even think about it right now


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

yes i heard singles can be very big. I'm hopeing for twins. My 1st kidding experience was trips, but it was the does 3rd kidding, she did great I didn't have to help.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I think twins are the best  . It's easier on ffs because they're smaller than singles, and there are two teats which is great for two kids! Plus then baby has a sibling to experience life with, and its so fun watching them play and sleep together  .
> 
> Triplets I'm NOT find of (especially with ffs) because one kid always seems to be left out at feeding time. Then you either have to bottle feed, or hold the mom and push the other kids back so he gets a meal. My doe had bruised teats from her three bucks fighting over a feeding spot, those teeth are sharp!
> 
> And any more than three?....I won't even think about it right now


LOL I will not be sharing any of this with Peanut. I will just tell her she's got this like a big girl. :0)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Bertnut2 said:


> I was comparing pics this morning of her and Jas. LOL. Two guesses above for triplets or maybe quads. It makes my belly flip flop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


 yeah! peanut is huge. I thought Jasmine was looking big, until I saw her! Jasmine's udder is nowhere near as large as peanuts.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

billiejw89 said:


> yes i heard singles can be very big. I'm hopeing for twins. My 1st kidding experience was trips, but it was the does 3rd kidding, she did great I didn't have to help.


Peanut and I are both FF for goats. Maybe she will go early if she's having trips.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

billiejw89 said:


> yeah! peanut is huge. I thought Jasmine was looking big, until I saw her! Jasmine's udder is nowhere near as large as peanuts.


Peanuts mommy has high marks on udders or something like that. Her dam is Wooly Dog Down Chardonnay. Sorry I don't know all the specifics.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Does with multiple kids tend to go early...that being said my ff had a single kid 6 days early! Why are goats so wishy-washy and confusing?? They love making life difficult haha


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Does with multiple kids tend to go early...that being said my ff had a single kid 6 days early! Why are goats so wishy-washy and confusing?? They love making life difficult haha


They like to keep us in our toes.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG I see a tiny bit of white goop. My belly is all nervous!!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

billiejw89 said:


> Yay!


But it can still be a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Bertnut2 said:


> But it can still be a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


yeah Isis did that for a while before she kidded. It does mean that the day is getting closer and everythings getting ready. how exciting.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

has her udder gotten any bigger? hard to see it in that pic, id like to compare to jasmine again lol


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

They are definitely close. I went out and took some pics.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

she is much larger then jasmine. lol i posted pics i took on tuesday on her thred.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

This morning she had more white goop. But it's only a tiny bit, not a string of anything. Now I can see why it drives everyone crazy waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't ever like little short legged goats like her but man! She's adorable! She's got some cute eyes! 
I remember my first kidding. I stayed out side till 2am with my doe...
Hope all goes well! 


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

LittleLouAnnFarm said:


> I don't ever like little short legged goats like her but man! She's adorable! She's got some cute eyes!
> I remember my first kidding. I stayed out side till 2am with my doe...
> Hope all goes well!
> 
> ...


Thank you LittleLouAnn. She is a total sweetheart also.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's getting there AND you will be in total awe when she fills her udder  She still has plenty room to grow. Her vulva isn't indicating that delivery is close BUT than can change from how it looks now to how it will look when she's in labor, very loose and floppy.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Bertnut2 said:


> Thank you LittleLouAnn. She is a total sweetheart also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


She seems like it. Nice goaty.

In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

The day is comming so soon! It feels like forever though I'm sure for you as well. In no time you will have cute little baby goats to play with and love on.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Here's a few pics from this morning. Sorry about the quality, I was trying to take pics and she was trying to find a comfortable spot. Lol
































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

her udder is huge! Very big difference from her and Jasmine, maybe she has a bunch of kids in there.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

. Here are better pics. Peanut on the porch with Abby trying to get the bird seed. She had a little white mucus again this morning but nothing at all significant. I was sure if she had 3 in there she may go soon but I don't see any signs. Other than being big as a house LOL, she's doing life as usual.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I bet she will go closer to 145 days rather than 150. Peanut and Abby are both so cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

how old is peanut? she seems to be all around bigger than jasmin. Jasmine turned 1 in may


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Peanut turned 1 in May also. :0) Her birthdate is May 3rd. She was so tiny when I first got her but she grew fast and has always been my bigger girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Can't wait to see your kid(s)!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Anything new with peanut?


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nothing. She has a tiny bit of white ish mucus in the morning but I think that's from laying down all night. Her breathing sounds very much like Darth Vadar. Lol but she's getting around fine ( I mean as you can when you look like a small house) 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Here are some pics from just now. She's a smidgen grouchy but nothing else.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

her udder looks like it might be a little tighter today.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I thought so too. Her vulva is a little more elongated. She's going to hold tight till her day I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

you never know. Keep an eye on her, she may just suprise you! Like jasmine did to me. It can happen very fast.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm so anxious. My bf has several appts today and only our 17 yr old is home. I'm going to make him check every hour so I can get home ASAP if need be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Come on Peanut, start cracking! :lol: Seriously though, I hope she has some kids soon. And when you're home of course!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Come on Peanut, start cracking! :lol: Seriously though, I hope she has some kids soon. And when you're home of course!


I don't know how she's holding these in. She looks like she's going to pop. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I will be checking your post like mad! lol I want to see those kids! Come one peanut!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Her pooch is getting puffy and her tail is drooping to one side a bit, all signs she's getting close. Can you close your fingers all the way around her tail head yet??

She's adorable, looking forward to seeing kidlets soon!!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

billiejw89 said:


> I will be checking your post like mad! lol I want to see those kids! Come one peanut!


 I did the same with yours. So far the only difference is her vulva is a little more elongated. But no other signs. We are having a huge rain storm with tornado warnings. This would be the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

CritterCarnival said:


> Her pooch is getting puffy and her tail is drooping to one side a bit, all signs she's getting close. Can you close your fingers all the way around her tail head yet??
> 
> She's adorable, looking forward to seeing kidlets soon!!


I haven't quite been able to figure out checking ligaments. I am also excited to see what she's going to have and how many.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You will know when her ligaments are gone... the entire area around her tail head will be soft and mushy. The concept of wrapping your fingers around her tail bone doesn't quite explain it  Forgive me as I'm sure you posted her due date but was it a 145 day count or a 150 day count?
She is getting closer but I still think that udder is going to amaze you with it's size once she gets it filled


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

liz said:


> You will know when her ligaments are gone... the entire area around her tail head will be soft and mushy. The concept of wrapping your fingers around her tail bone doesn't quite explain it  Forgive me as I'm sure you posted her due date but was it a 145 day count or a 150 day count?
> She is getting closer but I still think that udder is going to amaze you with it's size once she gets it filled


Her due date of July 10 is the 145 day count. She is a Nigerian and I thought they have 145 day gestation. I did it on a gestation calendar. I definitely think her udder will fill more. As big as it looks, it actually seems to have room to fill.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Most Nigerians do deliver around 145 days, but I have had does go to 153 as well. I don't think that Peanut will go beyond 150 as big as she is 

I'm still thinking there is at least 3 in there and very likely she'll go to 147 just because she knows you are anxious about seeing these kids


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Bertnut2 said:


> Thank you billiejw. I'm do excited I can hardly stand it. Do I need to separate my doe or not really since I only have 3?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I like to separate my first timers into kidding pens when possible simply because it reduces stress on Mom and gives me the option of keeping them penned longer if necessary. Moving a first timer after she has kidded can get very dicey, very quickly depending on her temperament.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

liz said:


> Most Nigerians do deliver around 145 days, but I have had does go to 153 as well. I don't think that Peanut will go beyond 150 as big as she is
> 
> I'm still thinking there is at least 3 in there and very likely she'll go to 147 just because she knows you are anxious about seeing these kids


Ha ha ha I bet she will. I am so excited for the whole process. She will probably kid at night also so I miss the whole thing. Even my co
Workers are so excited for her to deliver. ( although that could be they want me to stop talking about her)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

MsScamp said:


> I like to separate my first timers into kidding pens when possible simply because it reduces stress on Mom and gives me the option of keeping them penned longer if necessary. Moving a first timer after she has kidded can get very dicey, very quickly depending on her temperament.


I am going to pen her today. She spends most of her time in there anyway laying down doing her Darth Vadar breathing. I don't know how her lungs have any room.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Of course I can't sleep. I got up at 4 to go check her and she was chillin and chewing her cud. I went back out at 5:30 when they eat and I can say, she has not lost her appetite. Ha ha ha Today she was relaxed when she was eating and let me scratch her and rub down her sides. ( sometimes she gets very fidgety and won't allow this) and in each side I can feel very distinct babies. She has at least 2, but with all her belly girth, it will easily be 3. Of course I am brand new and never had goat babies before but I don't know if her pictures can show how big her belly girth is. I feel like her skin can't even stretch anymore she's so round. It's hard to leave her. I just want to sit and watch her but my mom always said " A watched pot never boils" 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Poor peanut. Just have them kids already!  


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

LittleLouAnnFarm said:


> Poor peanut. Just have them kids already!
> 
> In the Crooked Pines Farm
> Sent from my iPod touch


I second that!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I admit it. This is the one "waiting" thread that I have been checking every single day.
Poor Peanut looks like she's about to explode!

Just dooo it, girl!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I text my bf who is home about every hour and when I texted last and asked if there was any change he said " Still fat and uncomfortable- no change" ha ha ha My sweet little girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok I'm home from work. Here are some pics taken just now. All angles. As you can see, those little ones are still in there. I never realized how crazy this would make me. LOL
































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Oooo, it looks like it's gonna be before the weeks out.
We're all on edge here too. (Me and my family) my sister is just about to pop too. (She's due) 
Haha, hope Peanut does well.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> Oooo, it looks like it's gonna be before the weeks out.
> We're all on edge here too. (Me and my family) my sister is just about to pop too. (She's due)
> Haha, hope Peanut does well.


That's awesome! I wish your sister well.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Daw!! Thank you!  
Can't wait to see Peanut's kid(s)!!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Peanut is just too stinking cute. I absolutely love her face. Her name fits her very well. isn't tomorrow her due date?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Darn....I was in town ALL DAY today. I was hopeing to come home to see peanuts beautiful kids! But NOPE! lol Any new developments?


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

nannysrus said:


> Peanut is just too stinking cute. I absolutely love her face. Her name fits her very well. isn't tomorrow her due date?


Yes it's today the 10th. It's 2 a.m. And I woke up and thought I should go check. Nothing happening.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

billiejw89 said:


> Darn....I was in town ALL DAY today. I was hopeing to come home to see peanuts beautiful kids! But NOPE! lol Any new developments?


Nothing new really. No discharge or anything. Just her pooch getting pink and elongated somewhat. Nothing else. :0/

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

So I went out at 2, and then at 5:30 (usual feeding) She ate as usual. I did notice lots of pooping. I cleaned her stall out just so she would have clean bedding and in the 1/2 hr it took me to do that she pooped 3 times. Can't say I ever saw her do that so maybe somethings happening. I did give her a talking to that I know she's nervous but I'm going to be there with her, and we can do this, and at 145 they are baked to perfection so she can let them out, and not to worry I'm ready if she needs me. Hopefully it will help build her confidence. Ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm home from work. Was getting updates all day.... Nothing happening. :0/ here's some pics and my 9 yr old has been so helpful to show you where to look at the babies. Ha ha




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hilarious!!! We don't even feel like getting up to eat our hay.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Bertnut2 said:


> Hilarious!!! We don't even feel like getting up to eat our hay.
> View attachment 73441
> View attachment 73442
> 
> ...


LOL that is so funny


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Bertnut2 said:


> I'm home from work. Was getting updates all day.... Nothing happening. :0/ here's some pics and my 9 yr old has been so helpful to show you where to look at the babies. Ha ha
> View attachment 73424
> View attachment 73425
> View attachment 73426
> ...


I just noticed in the first pic you can see a baby pushing out.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

She really has the doe code down to the letter!!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

2:30 a.m. Check, nothing happening. Yes, doe code has been initiated. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Did the usual 5:30 feeding and she has NO appetite loss. her pooch seems more pink colored and her udder a smidge more tight. Not a lot bigger but more firm if that makes sense. I'm trying to decide if I should go to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Can't you just convince her them babies have cooked long enough! My first won't be kidding till october so I have a ways to go.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's why I plan on them kidding the very latest date possible, like day 156-157. Because if you start the countdown excitement at 145, chances are you'll be disappointed. Again...And again...And again...


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> That's why I plan on them kidding the very latest date possible, like day 156-157. Because if you start the countdown excitement at 145, chances are you'll be disappointed. Again...And again...And again...


How late would a vet let them go?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm not sure...some goats have kidded on day 160, which is pretty darn late. What day is peanut on?


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I'm not sure...some goats have kidded on day 160, which is pretty darn late. What day is peanut on?


She is a Nigerian. She is only on day 146, but going into the weekend, if she wouldn't have them by Monday when the Vet is back in the office it will be on day 149.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I can't believe she's holding on this long. I thought for sure she would be doing something by now. the suspence is killing me!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

billiejw89 said:


> I can't believe she's holding on this long. I thought for sure she would be doing something by now. the suspence is killing me!


My bf has been updating me all day. Nothing happening. I can't wait to get home and check to see if I see any change. I am in shock she is holding on this long.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

So in my newbie goat experience, I will be so surprised if she lasts the night. She's acting a smidge off. She could be miserable but she's not doing a lot. Wants lots of attention and I can wrap my hands around her tail head. Here are pics.




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

holy moly how much more can that girl grow lol


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

She doesn't look like she has dropped much yet....... Hope things go well and post lots of pic of cute little goatness! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

WE AE HAVING BABIES!!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Yyyyaaaaaaayyyy!!! Can't wait to see them!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yippee! :stars:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, any kids?!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's 4:30 am... I'm on my way out to milk then off to work, I hope to see some baby pics when I get home this afternoon!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Whew!!!! I am so glad I have read and read what can go wrong. I'll charge my phone and update everyone. 3 boys.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh my gosh! Too cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

All babies have had some milk and mom is great and everyone is resting so here's the story. My bf got a baby monitor for me yesterday so I was only half sleeping. I kept hearing her paw and I said something's up. Her first cry out was 2:15 and the little black/ white one was about 15-20 minutes later. Then it was over and hour and a half and I was getting worried. She wasn't extreme pushing without action but she was still seemed laboring. Well once baby 2 started it was 1 foot and a head. The second foot was folded back. So I was able to push it back in a little, find the leg that was folded and bring it forward. Boy 2 came out and boy 3 immediately behind it. I helped clean up and pull bags off faces. Boy 2 & 3 are all but double boy 1's size. Peanut let them all eat and is loving all 3 perfectly. I am the happiest ever!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

LOVE IT! great job! they are so darn cute!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats on your boys..they are so cue!!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

good job - handsome lads


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Awwww! They're as cute as there momma! So adorable!!!! Sweet!


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Whew! What a relief for all of you, and such a beautiful group of babies. The black one with his white wig just cracks me up but they are all adorable.

Congratulations!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats!! What beautiful little boys, you must be so proud of peanut


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a question. Peanut seems to be doing magnificently but I did have to go in to help with kid 2, so should I give her ant antibiotic of any sort? She's only had nutridrench, food and water. And should I give her anything else? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Not if you didn't go in very far. 

Congrats on the kids, they are so cute.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Good job too!
Nope... I don't give antibiotics unless I need to literally go fishing


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you everyone on the comments about my beautiful kids. Of course all boys is not ideal but I'll get it worked out. They are all doing well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

This may sound silly but I can't find a good solid answer. How much should I be feeding my new mom? She gets a mix of sweet feed/ pellets and boss with alfalfa pellets and free choice hay, minerals and baking soda. Now that she has delivered, how much should I feed her? I have fed her 4 times today plus she had hay. Prob cup to cup and a half each time with alfalfa pellets on top. I wasn't sure how quick I should increase her feed for the milk???? She has ate it all up each time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

the booklet the person i purchased from says to add 1 c. of feed per kid.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

it says "when our does are confirmed pregnant we feed 1/2 cup of grain three times a week with an added vitamin supplement. Two weeks away from giving birth we up the grain to one cup per day. the whole time they are nursing they receive 1 cup of grain with added vitamin supplement per kid nursing"


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

and this should be split into 2 feedings


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

so im guessing you should be feeding 1 1/2 cups morning and another 1 1/2 cups at night.


----------

